# flat roofs



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

i need to carry on rewing my mums house but i have found the problem of the wonderfull flat roof.

i have looked for ages on how to get accross this easly.

the wires going over it now go throw one wall into the cavity along i would gess by looking about 20cm and then throw the other wall over the cealing and the same on the other side.

is there any easy way to over come this or am i sort of looking at taking down bits of cealing near the edges and drilling my self nice big holes.

i was also thinking i know the OSG says that all wires have to be inline with a applicence in walls

is this the same in cealings ?

whould u have to sucure any of thease cables ?



Thanks Philip

 the person that made the flat roof:2guns::2guns:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Run the cables surface along the top edge of the wall close to the ceiling. When finished fit some Gyproc coving around the ceiling wall junction around the complete room. Covers a multitude of sins! Well, it's a thought!
MK do a plastic wall coving trunking but it looks an absolute [email protected] when fitted!!!
Other than that,practice your plastering!!!


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks looks like i will start leaning to plaster 

hopeing there was a trick of the trade


----------



## jhezlep (Dec 23, 2007)

I did re-wires for about 2 years 99% of the time there is a way to get the job done without messing up alot of walls. From the details givin i would say try removing the baseboards and runing wire through there. There may be other answers to your problem but more detail about the project would be required.


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

emm i have not come across basebourds.

i am looking at running about 20+ cables over this roof.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Baseboards?; skirting boards maybe? If so then prob not a good idea, defined zones and all that. Still think it's worth considering the Gyproc 4" coving option. 20 cables though? Why so many? Can't you install a local sub-board and run all the cables to this?
Only my opinion:whistling2:


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

i should explane on what i have 

i have my garage whitch has a flat roof and that roof leads onto the kitchen were all the cables have to run accross as the C/U is in the garage and i have all my curcuits in the otehr side of the house.

got 5 ring mains 4 lighting curcuits and 11 other radial curcuits.


Philip


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah! 
More work involved but, how about fitting a false ceiling in the kitchen?
2 advantages; firstly you can smash holes in the original ceiling to your hearts content and get the cables out of the way. Secondly you can fit extra insulation above the new false ceiling.

Other than that it looks like making a feature of them and forming a boxing across the ceiling in the style of a 'antique roof support beam sort of thing':whistling2:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Philip.

Forget running multi circuits. From your garage pick up a sub main circuit (63 amp should do the trick) from your consumer unit. Break out of the garage and back in to the house and terminate in a new Consumer Unit. Start fresh from there. I would use SWA myself but the choice is yours. You could even use a 2 wire only and make your new location fuse board a TT connection with an electrode outside. Whatever choice you make I would go for the external sub main circuit.

Frank


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

i was thinking of that but i have looked where i could put another panel but i cant find anywhere other to put it except in the loft whitch is just not practical


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Put it in the external wall. Get yourself an electricity meter cabinet and put the distribution board in it. It is easy. Knock out 1 brick depth to accommodate the box. Feed your household circuits through an entry from the inside of the house. You can buy a box from most General Contractors stores. Local Electricity supplier or any Construction Site you visit. I am sure they will gladly give/sell you one. Note. Need not be an electricity 'per se' Use any hinged IP 56 + enclosure.

Frank

Philip. You can download a spell checker on google. This will help you with your posts.


----------



## Minky (Dec 30, 2007)

would go with the false ceiling idea,and convince your customer that those new downlighters look lovely in the kitchen!!,failing that 150mm from ceiling will give you a defined zone without the requirement of mechanical protection,but will be very messy raggling that,and judging by the amount of cabling required you will exceed the 150mm space!.A timber framed false ceiling will also give improved thermal qualities,but dare i mention that you might want to look at the condition of the external roof before undertaking any work,as you dont want leaking roof causing you problems and ruining your great new ceiling.


----------

